# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  zawroty glowy, dusznosci

## agus1a

Witam mam 21 lat i opisze moj problem od poczatku. Otoz zaczelo sie tak ze pewnej nocy mialam dusznosci, gdy sie rankiem przebudzilam od samego rana az do teraz (prawie 4 msc) mam zawroty glowy. Ciagle krecilo mi sie w glowie od rana do wieczora. Do tego doszly na samym poczatku (teraz juz minely) nudnosci az nie moglam wytrzymac. Myslalam ze mi przejdzie bo jakos w marcu mialam podobne objawy ale nie az tak mocne, tylko krecilo mi sie w glowie przez ok.2tyg potem ustalo, wiec nic nie robilam, az do pewnego dnia w pracy zrobilo mi sie slabo,serce zaczelo mocno bic, dretwialy mi rece i strasznie pocily. Odrazu pojeechalam do przychodni by cokolwiek zrobili. Tam mialam robiony cukier (w porządku) ogolnie podwyzszone cisnienie. Dali mi skierowanie na oddzial do szpitala, podlaczyli mnie pod kroplowke (ktora zbytnio nic nie dala) z bad.krwi wyszlo ze brak mi potasu. Dali potas w tabletkach i wypuścili. Poszlam na zwolnienie lekarskie na 9 dni, wiec postanowilam  zrobic dalsze badania, a w międzyczasie wypoczywać. Krew zawsze wychodzila ok. Nie mam anemii ani tarczycy. Bylam u Laryngologa ktory wykonal badanie sluchu wyszlo ok, przepisal tabletki polvertic. Potem u neurologa ktory kazal zrobic badanie Dopllera(wyszlo ok) i wykonac badania tj. lipidogram,kreatynina,transaminazy jezeli one wyjda ok  to na koncu rezonans magnetyczny. Bylam u mojego rodzinnego doktor ktora powiedziala ze z tych badan nic mi nie wyjdzie(ze bd ok) wiec nie robilam. Podejrzewala nerwice, ale nie powiedziala konkretnie czy to to. Zauwazylam ze wzrok mi sie jakby popsul(czasami jak wychodzilam ciezko mi sie widzialo, kiedys mialam lewe oko slabsze i nosilam okulary). Wiec moja doktor kazala zrobic badanie wzroku. Wiec zrobilam i okazalo sie ze nie mam wady wzroku i te zawroty glowy nie sa od tego. Co do tabletek pomagaly mi nawet, raz czulam sie dobrze raz zle az trudno bylo chodzic. Raz wg tydzien nie mialam zawrotow potem znow wrocily. Od czasu do czasu wystepowaly lekkie dusznosci.  Dodam ze kiedys wykryto wade(komora serca nie domyka sie tak jak powinna, ale doktor powiedzial ze to nic powaznego i powinnam co 4-5lat robic badanie powtorne. Az do teraz od 3 dni czuje straszne dusznosci, ciezko nabrac mi powietrze. Strasznie sie mecze, czasami dochodza kucia w sercu(wtedy nie moge brac glebokich oddechow zeby przeszlo a ciezko tak). Nie wiem co sie dzieje, wtedy zazwyczaj pocą mi sie rece. Dzisiaj jak wracalam autobusem trudno bylo mi nabrac powietrza i juz zaczelam sie denerwowac ze to znow taki atak jak wtedy w pracy. Zaczely pocic mi sie rece i dretwiec. Jakos na swiezym powietrzu przeszlo jak sie uspokoilam. Planuje umowic sie do kardiologa na wizyte bo mi ciezko, zreszta powinnam pojsc na wizyte bo te 4-5 lat minelo. Zauwazylam ze jak denerwuje sie to zaraz pocą mi sie te rece i mam taki jakby atak. Dla mnie to dziwne, bo rzucilam przed zawrotami palenie, odzywiam sie lepiej niz wczesniej. Dodam ze mam problemy tez z kregoslupem(krzywy). Nikt nic nie wie, co to moze byc? Jest mi ciezko pracowac w takim stanie, bo nie moge sie meczyc. Teraz pojde do Kardiologa a co potem??  Prosze o pomoc

----------

